# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Reforvit B

## RON

I love this stuff. Its cheap, makes you strong as hell, and best of all it taste sooo good :Wink/Grin: 


Gotta get your Vitamins in there

----------


## gokorn1

what kind og gains did u get off the stuff, and what did u run it with and for how long

----------


## RON

> what kind og gains did u get off the stuff, and what did u run it with and for how long


I've ran it from 1.5cc ed to 2.5 cc ed. Used it on a few cycles. Test/eq is my fav with it but it goes with most test based cycles well. My bro used it @ 1cc along with me @ 1.5 his gains were still good. I get huge strength gains from it and unbelievable pumps.

----------


## KeyMastur

> I've ran it from 1.5cc ed to 2.5 cc ed. Used it on a few cycles. Test/eq is my fav with it but it goes with most test based cycles well. I get huge strength gains from it and unbelievable pumps.


I second that. I usually run 1.5 - 2 cc's of it ED as my jumpstarter for the past 2 cycles.

----------


## big swoll

so its waterbased....i was always under the impression that it was oil based and that it was to be shot IM...i dont really know a whole lot about it though...i think i'd rather just take dbol tabs

----------


## roch

the taste always kills me. you get it whether you drink or inject. stuff works though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ichabodcrane

It is acutally dissolved in propylene glycol which is miscible with water. That is the good thing about the reffy: you can always do the simple water test to see if it contains an active compound. The propylene glycol dissolves in water but the methandro doesn't so it precipitates out, leaving a cloud behing. IMO, ref-b is one of the best buys out there!

----------


## Body

> It is acutally dissolved in propylene glycol which is miscible with water. That is the good thing about the reffy: you can always do the simple water test to see if it contains an active compound. The propylene glycol dissolves in water but the methandro doesn't so it precipitates out, leaving a cloud behing. IMO, ref-b is one of the best buys out there!


I've always used the Reforvit tabs and have had exceptional results with those. Have you tried both? How do they compare?

----------

